# Kaolin Pectin Dosage?



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

What is the correct dosage of Kaolin Pectin for scouring goats?
Is there a milk/meat withdrawl and is the dose different for adults vs kids vs dwarves?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure on that. Do they not have dosage on the bottle?


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

It isn't on the label as the brand I have is only labeled for horses, cattle, dogs and cats. 

More research on something other than my phone with a bad 3G connection has yielded an answer for another brand(same stuff though) 

0-5 Lbs 1 Teaspoon Every 4 Hrs
6-15 Lbs 2 Teaspoons Every 4 Hrs
16-30 Lbs 1 Tablespoon Every 4 Hrs
Over 30 Lbs 2 Tablespoons Every 4 Hrs

So by my translation(I don't carry measuring spoons at the farm, I have a drenching syringe) that would be about:
0-5 lbs 5 mL
6-15lbs 10mL
16-30lbs 15mL
Over 30lbs 30mL

Time to label the bottle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to find an answer.


----------

